# FS: Pressurized CO2 Parts (Diffuser, Bubble Counter)



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Selling couple more things for my friend...

Eheim Professionel II External Thermofilter (2128) is just over 2 yrs old. This one has a built-in heater. Medias are included, as well as several new pads. Note: small plug/connector (looks like a phone jet) to themostat is damaged (small piece broke off) n doesnt lock in. Heater works fine though.

Paid over $400 
$160 obo SOLD!!!!!!!!

CO2 System includes:

JBJ CO2 Solenoid Regulator !Sold!
6.5 Kg (14.3 lbs) Aluminum Cylinder - Empty !Sold!
Glass Diffuser $20 !Sold!
Bubble Counter $10

$200 obo

Pick up in Poco or meet up in Aldergrove, Cloverdale, or Surrey. PM me... Thx!


----------



## zooolara (May 22, 2010)

Hi i have 160$ for filter.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Pictures will be posted later today...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## planter (Sep 16, 2010)

*FS: Eheim 2128, Pressurized CO2 System*

Are you willing to sell just the regulator/solenoid? And ship it?


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

planter said:


> Are you willing to sell just the regulator/solenoid? And ship it?


Prefer to sell as sets at the moment...


----------



## reefkeeper (Jul 29, 2010)

I can take the CO2 diffuser if Planter takes the CO2 tank and regulator but I dont need the bubble counter.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Details n Specs for the 2128:

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...28professioneliithermofilterwithmediaincluded

Taking offers... Send me a PM!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

new price!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

PM Replied...


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

media included in eheim?


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

yes it does. Plus some spare pads.


----------



## oyf709 (Sep 18, 2010)

Does the Co2 tank need to have it re-stamp before can refill again?


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

oyf709 said:


> Does the Co2 tank need to have it re-stamp before can refill again?


Not sure if it needs to be re-stamped or not? Does it say on the tank?


----------



## oyf709 (Sep 18, 2010)

ya cuz last time when I got my last tank, i have to pay extra 30? or 40? to get it stamped as that is the safty qualification, without that those people will not re-fill the Co2


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

I will find out... 

BTW, Eheim is SOLD!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

*CO2 Kit*

New Price - $200


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok I just looked up the code on the cylinder...

Its actually a 6.5kg (14.3lb) tank n yes, it needs to be re-tested.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump to top1


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump!
Btw, hydrotest is $20-$25 depends where u get it done.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Pending pickup this evening....


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Cylinder n Regulator Sold!

Still available:
Bubble counter - $10
Diffuser - $20


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Diffuser is gone!

Only left w bubble counter - $10


----------

